# Aquarium Sand Floating



## mpertz (Aug 28, 2010)

About a week ago I setup a small 5 gallon aquarium for a Betta. I deiced to go with sand. I purchased the sand from my local aquarium shop. I rinsed it a few times and then poured it into the aquarium and filled it up with water. Its been about a week now and there is still quite a bit of sand floating on the top. Some very very fine sand floating in the middle and some small clusters floating to at the side and edges of the glass. 

Is there anything I should be doing? Its been about a week and I thought the sand would be settled now. I'm afraid of installing a filter and having it suck in sand and damage it.

Please help!


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

mpertz said:


> About a week ago I setup a small 5 gallon aquarium for a Betta. I deiced to go with sand. I purchased the sand from my local aquarium shop. I rinsed it a few times and then poured it into the aquarium and filled it up with water. Its been about a week now and there is still quite a bit of sand floating on the top. Some very very fine sand floating in the middle and some small clusters floating to at the side and edges of the glass.
> 
> Is there anything I should be doing? Its been about a week and I thought the sand would be settled now. I'm afraid of installing a filter and having it suck in sand and damage it.
> 
> Please help!


And you bought sand for an aquarium I'm assuming? Sounds like it just didn't get rinsed enough. You would really want to rinse it until it looks clear in the container your rinsing it in. I would not set up the filter until you can get the sand at the bottom and the water is clear. Just take it out and rinse a few more times, getting out all the fine particles and you'll be good to go. With a small tank that will be easy, it's not like you have to dump out lots of water :-D
Sand is pretty - you'll be glad you went with it.

Gwen


----------



## Freddy (Nov 17, 2009)

Make a 75% water change. You don't have to take the sand out to rinse it again if you go ahead and suck out the light particles. Eventually, after regular water changes, only the heavy particles that don't cloud the water will be left.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

I'd add an airstone. Sometimes all it takes is some good agitation.


----------

